
A Proof Without Words about Cubes and Squares (1977) - respinal
https://fermatslibrary.com/s/proof-without-words-cubes-and-squares
======
ktpsns
Commenting the wordless proof: Read each n^3 as n times a square with size
(edge length) n. This works perfectly for odd numbers, where the squares can
be seen by naked eyes. For the even numbers, one (and only one) square has to
be split into two rectangles.

